# Yamaha ys624, mystery wires



## VelmaYamaha (Dec 18, 2021)

Hi all, I’m hoping for some help. My father passed in January and he took care of his prized Yamaha snowblower. Great machine, but as he left no instructions, I’m piecing instructions together.
When inspecting it yesterday, I found two wires hanging down. They are emerging from a hole and just hanging. Is that normal? Does it need to be repaired? Will it blow up if I start it up? Any help much appreciated.


----------



## hawkerxj (Feb 18, 2015)

Ignore, looks like dbert has you answer below. _ Is there a key switch on the dash? If so, are there wires coming out of it? I'm guessing those are the main switch wires and it will run as shown and shut down if you touch them together. That is if the wires are missing fromthe key switch on the dash. #12 and 13 below.c_


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Yamaha YS624 Lightning problem!? Help!


Hi! I got a Yamaha YS624 around year 1995-1997 i have bought light for it but it is two cables out from the alternator one yellow and one blue. Is it + and - or what? can anyone help me find out whitch i should use for my light? Adding a pic with so you can see. Regards Tommy




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

It's for the optional headlight. If your YS624 doesn't have the headlight, tape up the ends with electrical tape.

Originally, they would have had female bullet connectors at the end of the wires. Here's a picture of how my YS-624W is wired (I have an aftermarket headlight hooked up to those blue and yellow wires):


----------



## VelmaYamaha (Dec 18, 2021)

Thank you!!


----------



## Ys828NY (Jan 3, 2022)

It's definitely for the optional light. Good luck with that machine!


----------

